# My Christmas card idea - I added pics on page 2!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So....I've been trying to figure out how to photograph my kids for our Christmas card. Nothing fancy, usually it's in front of the Christmas tree. But this year I'd like to do something different.

I was sitting here a few minutes ago and got this bright idea...It may or may not work all that well, but as soon as it's warm enough to try.....well...we'll see what happens.

I want to photograph the kids with the goats. I was thinking something silly, maybe decorate their horns a little with bows <LOL>, and have the kids just be silly, giving kisses, hugs, or if I can find them...get the kids each a pair of cheapo sunglasses, have them wear them and get a couple extra pair for 2 of our does that I know would tolerate them.....hehe.... I have it all played out in my mind, and it could be hilarious.

Just getting it in a real pic...heh.... should be interesting! But it's a fun idea right?

I wanted to share in case anyone else was stumped on Christmas pics or just have too much time on their hands and want to do something silly.

I wanted to do it tomorrow! But our high is only 22...So we'll do it the warmest day we have this week.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Christmas card idea*

sounds fun -- once you do get it done you should join the christmas card exchange here on TGS so we call can share in the Christmas goatie and kid fun


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: My Christmas card idea*

I really wanted to do that also & add a rabbit or two into the picture but I figured it'd be almost impossible for my one 5-yr old son to control the animals & have everyone look at me & look halfway decent. Maybe I'll try next year. Good luck!!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My Christmas card idea*

I was thinking of putting antlers on Baa Baa and taking some pic's but it's cold here too! Plus trying to get the goofy bugger to stand still with it on may take some work. Or duct tape. :greengrin: I may play with the idea this weekend. To bad I don't have a Santa Sleigh or I would line them all up by two's. Hmmm Santa's ******* team.... (we shoot deer here)

Gina


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My Christmas card idea*



mrs. lam said:


> I was thinking of putting antlers on Baa Baa and taking some pic's but it's cold here too! Plus trying to get the goofy bugger to stand still with it on may take some work. Or duct tape. :greengrin: I may play with the idea this weekend. To bad I don't have a Santa Sleigh or I would line them all up by two's. Hmmm Santa's ******* team.... (we shoot deer here)
> 
> Gina


LOL!!!!!!!!! That's too funny! I wish my girls would co operate I'd hook them up to the wheel barrow and have the kids inside it on some hay....hehe....oh man...my girls are leash trained.... seriously need to not come up with more ideas, hehe!!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My Christmas card idea*

Oh my gosh! Love the wheel barrel idea. Also thought about a bass boat....To bad we sold ours already. I may call my uncle and see if I can use his.

Gina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My Christmas card idea*

that is going to be cute.. when finished.... sounds like.... so much fun and work....LOL :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Christmas card idea*

Have fun!!! I'm betting though that your 2 legged kids will be more co-operative!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My Christmas card idea*

LOL! Well I hope so, because I can see my goats not being co operative! They amaze me sometimes though  Summer, our youngest doe is super sweet, and will do anything for attention, but her horns as short...might manage a bow on each  Sweetheart loves my oldest daughters sunglasses. Snow White is well, the queen, wish I had a crown...hehe.... Ithma has half a horn, and is the best behaved on a leash <she is also very preggo due in a few weeks>, so we'll see if she wants to partake or not  Trouble is...TROUBLE...hehe...but she has the right attitude for being silly!

I think we'll try on Friday, looks like it'll be warmer then, and the kids wouldn't have homework or have to worry about school the next day


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Christmas card idea*

You will have fun! I tried out each of my girls wearing Santa hats or headband antlers last year and the only one who allowed me a decent pic was Heidi.

I never thought of Christmas bows on their horns, they tolerate duct tape so I may have to try out your idea for bows.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: My Christmas card idea*

Make sure you post the photos here! I love seeing the goats all "dressed up"...and with your kids in the pictures it should be just adorable!

This is my best x-mas goat photo from last year:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Christmas card idea*

Benny is such a ham! 

Absolutely...you must post those pics when you get them...even the not so co-operative ones!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My Christmas card idea*

Love it.... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My Christmas card idea*

LOL too cute!!!

Well tomorrow is the best chance we'll have at getting any pics. My kids want to go see Santa in town in the morning, but we'll see what happens, we might go if the rain holds off, otherwise, we'll see if the goats will co operate for a few pics. We'll see what happens. I wanted to get a few things but haven't had a chance to get to the store, so we may not get to do too much, but well my kids will come up with something....hehe!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My Christmas card idea*

I couldn't find the stuff I wanted, but the kids did pick out antlers to put on the goats, hehe....
Now we just have to wait for good weather. As long as we can get pics and get the cards mailed out before next weekend we should be good  It's dark, rainy, and nasty out right now  Supposed to have a chance for snow tonight, tomorrow and into Monday....guess we'll see if the kids get their first snow day on Monday or not. That could be the day to do pics, hehe....


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: My Christmas card idea*

Negative 20 now but it sounds fun so ill go try to get a pic now. I brought home a little hat I thought would be cute.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: My Christmas card idea*

-20?? wow it's cold up there, lol
it's 5 above down here. t-shirt weather


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My Christmas card idea*



> it's 5 above down here. t-shirt weather


 :laugh: Brrrrrr...... :shocked: :doh: :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My Christmas card idea*



toth boer goats said:


> > it's 5 above down here. t-shirt weather
> 
> 
> :laugh: Brrrrrr...... :shocked: :doh: :laugh:


I agree Brrrr! Well you can keep your t-shirt weather, and I will keep mine!!! LOL :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My Christmas card idea*

We went out about two hours ago between snow bands, and OMG it was soooo funny! Sure they may not be the best pics <we were trying to hurry before the kids got too cold! as we had to feed/water everyone, etc too!>.

My girls acted like pros! And they were soooooo cute and tolerant! I'll share some pics as soon as I can get them on my laptop. I have to sort some stuff on here and burn to dvd so I have room!!! I've been lazy and haven't gotten all the pics off of here so it's literately overloaded!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My Christmas card idea*

We had so much fun in the short time we were out there....I even got carried away with sorting and uploading! hehe...

My youngest daughter and her best pal, Snow White our herd queen




































Ithma is smiling for the camera LOL I wasn't going to bother her, but she was very tolerant, but she's always a very quiet, very good girl. She's due in 3 weeks! 









Poor Big Mama looks like a balloon! <Ithma>. 









Sweetheart. We could probably do anything with her and she wouldn't care LOL Sadly, my kids couldn't find her favorite pair of sunglasses...bummer!









My son and his favorite girl, Sweetheart 









Trouble just looked totally disgusted LOL But she is like Sweetheart, and will let you do almost anything to her. None of the girls got upset with the antlers.









You can see our buck in the background....and that...........whether....OMG he's the nosiest thing <he's the one I vent about in the meat section>. He was funny in the pics though! 









The whether was checking out Sweethearts new antlers..and my son looks like he has horns...hehe....


















Yep...he got what he deserved after harrassing the girls and their antlers...hehe









My oldest daughter and Trouble









This is where we started out....We tried to put little bows on Summer, but she kept rubbing up against the other girls while eating hay and they kept coming loose and looked funny!


















And while we were taking all the pics above...Summer was content... :laugh:










My daughter always brings her stuffed animals into the pen, but for some reason Snow White was totally into her doggie today hehe...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: My Christmas card idea*

AWWW


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My Christmas card idea*

Here's a link to the album on flickr, I put up over 50 pics LOL
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... 76/detail/

Not sure which ones We'll use, we might mix and match depending on card styles.


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

they are so cute....love all the pics...laughed and laughed....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! We had a lot of fun, and the goats didn't seem to care what we were doing which I figured they wouldn't like it, but they just stood there when I put them on like 'ok, what are you doing mom?' :laugh: 

Now I need to order cards so I can pick them up this week. I'll probably order from Walmart, since at Walgreens you have to buy them as sets, and I like personalizing them for certain family/friends


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

very cute!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable all of them.....  :hi5: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Those are awesome good job


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Great job! I really like the one that has everybody in it with your youngest in the wheelbarrow. Sooo adorable! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! The kids sure had fun and the goaties too  I had some printed at walmart on greeting cards, and although I am not big on walmarts print quality, I was happy with the cards  I ordered on line so the kids were able to help make their teachers cards. 
I haven't showed my family or friends any of the pics yet because I want them to get their cards first! 
I'll make a greeting to email as well, I just haven't had a chance to sit down and design it yet. I'm not the biggest on designing, but you can have fun in photoshop 

I am still amazed at the co operation of the girls....and my kids too! 
Just wait until Easter...hehe......or maybe we'll figure in something for Valentine's Day! Those poor girls....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they are so cute!!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Awesome pictures and idea!! I got a laugh at the one smiling..to cute! Love it!! Those are some happy kids and goaties!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Love, love all the pics! How fun and yes all the kids 2 and 4 footed did a great job!


----------

